# بطلان الكتاب المقدس يدل على بطلان نبى الآسلام.بقلمــــى



## بايبل333 (25 يوليو 2011)

*"سلام المسيــــــــــــــح"*​ 
*ـ أعتاد المسلمون على البحث فى الكتاب المقدس على أى نبوة لنبيهم محمد وفى نفس الوقت يطعنون فى صحة الكتاب نفسة فهل يعقل ذلك .؟ولم نرفضها النبوات المزعومة*​*"أولا"*​​*هل تعتقدون أن تنباء الكتاب المقدس عن أى شى لنبوة نبىء الآسلام .؟*​*أعتقاد خاطىء فكيف نحكم على أى نبوة ذكرت فى الكتاب المقدس وبين نبوة المسيح .؟*​*كيف تطعنون فى صحة الكتاب الذى تستشهد بة على نبوة نبى الآسلام .؟*​*الايمكن المحرفون قد حرفوا بعض الاجزاء منها.؟*​​*"ثانيـــــا"*​*مثال *​*ذهب شخص الى المحكمة  وكانت معاة وثيقة يثبت بها صحة وبراءة متهمة فى المحكمة *​*فيقول القاضى أعطنى الوثيقة هذة .*​*فينظر القاضى لة ويقول قبل أن نقراءها وهل هى محل أختلاف وأختلاف فى المعنى أم لا .؟*​*هل الوثيقة سليمة لم ياتى فيها تحريف نهائى ولم يتم العبث فيها .؟*​*فسوف يقول لة هذة مزورة وقد حصل التحريف والتزوير .*​*فيقول لة القاضى لا نقبل الشهادة المزورة نهائى أعطنى السليمة وبعد ذلك نعرف هل تثبت بها براءة المتهم الذى تريد عدم أثبات أدانة لة .*​​*"ثالثا"*​*المفسيرين *​*عندما نجد ردود المسلمون نرى العجب والعجائب عدم وجود المفسيرين لشبهاتهم فهم لا يفقهون أبجديات الكتاب المقدس نهائى لا يقدر مسلم أن ياتى بشخص مفسر ويقول أن هذة النبوة عن نبى الآسلام هذة قوة المسيح التى يستطيع أحد ان يقدر يعملها اليس ناتى بالمفيسرين والاحاديث وترفضونها اليس  يا مسلمون غرض الله هو خلاص النفوس .؟*​*أم غرضة يوثر على أمة واحدة فهل ترى أن الله يشأ خلاص العالم كلّه أم يؤثر خلاص أمّة واحدة من خلقه وهلاك سواها . أو لا تقرّ أنه غني كريم جوّاد . فإن قلتَ أنه تعالى لا يؤثر خلاص العالم كله فقد نسبت الباري تعالى عز وجلّ إلى الفقر أو البخل كإنسان أعدّ طعاما لماية رجل فلما حضره ماية غيرها قال للماية الأخيرة : انصرفوا عني فما يوجد عندي لكم طعام . فيدل هذا على فقر ذلك الإنسان أو بخله . 
 سوف تقول إن الله يتعالى عمّا وصفت وإنّي أقرّ وأعترف إنه غنيّ كريم جوّاد خالق الخلائق بأسرها ومؤثر خلاصها . 
فإذا كان الله يشاء خلاص العالم كلّه فيجب أن يكون رسوله إلى العالم كلّه لا إلى أمّة واحدة . وكذلك يجب على كلّ من نادى على نفسه وقال إنه رسول من الله أن يكون معه قوّة مرسِلِه ودليل يشهد له أنه رسول من الله . *​​*"رابعا"*​*لا تتحدّثوا بهذا ولا تقدروا  توردوا قضية لا يمكنكم القيام بتحقيقها وأخيرا تخجلون بباطلكم كمن يروم ستر الشمس عن الناس بكفِّه .*​*فلماذا أختص الكتاب المقدس عن السيد المسيح عن قيامتة وميلادة ومعجزاتة والخ....*​*ولم يذكر على أفتراض نبوة لنبيكم .؟*​*توهومكم هذا يناسب عيشتكم الغليظة الغير معرفة لروح الكتاب المقدس ومذاهبكم وناموسكم *​​*"خامسا" *​*اليس الشاهد الاول قمتم بنسفة يا مسلمون هو النبؤات بزعمكم الباطل بتحريف الكتاب المقدس وأكبر دليل على بطلان النبوات هو المذكورة فى سيرة بن هشام   *قال ابن إسحاق : وكانت الأحبار من يهود والرهبان من النصارى ، والكهان من العرب ، قد تحدثوا بأمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم *قبل مبعثه لما تقارب من زمانه .* أما الأحبار من يهود والرهبان من النصارى ، فعما وجدوا في كتبهم من صفته وصفة زمانه وما كان من عهد أنبيائهم إليهم فيه . *وأما الكهان من العرب فأتتهم به الشياطين من الجن فيما تسترق من السمع* إذ كانت وهي لا تحجب عن ذلك بالقذف بالنجوم . وكان الكاهن والكاهنة لا يزال يقع منهما ذكر بعض أموره لا تلقي العرب لذلك فيه بالا ، حتى بعثه الله تعالى ، ووقعت تلك الأمور التي كانوا ​​"هل تثبتون نبوة نبيكم عن طريق قال شيوخ الاسلام قد حصل التحريف فيها مثل موضوع :أكان قرآن قبل نبى الآسلام .؟​"وهل تقبل شهادة الكهان .؟التى قالت التى أوحى اليهم الشياطين .؟​"من قال الشيطان شهادة معتمدة .؟​اليس هذا النبى ياتى لكى يحارب الشيطان وليس الشيطان يؤيد مجيئة .؟​"ام الشيطان هو الذى ارسلة الينا .؟​محاولة يائسة عندما يستشهد المسلم بكتب محرفة.​*"سادسا"*​*اذا النبوات عن محمد والسيد المسيح ناتى بشى نهائى هو أن اليهود كانوا ينتظرون المسيح أنتظارا وحتى الذى رفضوة ومازالوا حتى الآن ينتظرونة وهو السيد المسيح قال وهى التى تشهد لى فهو يويد صدق نبوة الكتب ولم يدعى بتحريف الكتب عكس المسلمون فهم يعترفون بتحريف الكتاب المقدس فهل يا ترى شهادة من نقبل اليست المسيح ويعترف بان النبوات كلها عنة علما بان الميسيحون لم ينتظروا نبى بعد المسيح نهائى او اى مرحلة تاريخية بل لا نحتاج لهذا النبى *​*"سابعا"*​*أن لم تومن بالكتاب المقدس هذا من حقك ويوجد من يدينك فى يوم القيامة علما بان لم يجلب نبى الاسلام شىء جديد مضافة على ما جاء ما قبلة من دين وايمان بالله الواحد الاحد  ومن عبادات وطقوس او حتى خلاص او مغفرةللخطايا لان سيدنا يسوع المسيح قد ختمها واكمل كل شيء اراد الله ان يوصله للناس كل الناس --- 
وهناك اضافات دنيوية مضافة ومادية او جسدية اجتماعية وكانها قوانيين تشبه قوانيين الرعاية الاجتماعية التي تهتم بالجسد مثل الزواج وتعددها مثل الطلاق ومثل النكاح وماشابه ذلك --- او تقسيم التركات وتقسيم الوراثة وكل ماهو مادي كالغنائم ---- الخ
ما الجديد الذي جاء به محمد(رسول الاسلام) او القران ---
هل الجديد الذي تقولون عنه هو تغيير لاقوال الله على مدى 10000 سنة وعلى مدار 40 نبي وعلى كل الكتب التي سبقت القران ---

هل الجديد في توحيد الله ---
او الجديد في عبادة والايمان بالله 
او الجديد في العبادات كالصلاة والصوم وغيرها
او الجديد هو في عمل الصلاح ---
او او او ---- الخ

كل تلك الاشياء معلومة لدينا ومذكورة ونعرفها ونحن من الموحدين واليهود ايضا ولنا عباداتنا ولنا كتبنا الغير محرفة طبعا
والحمد الله نعرف مايميز الخير عن الشر ونؤمن بالله المحب للخير والكاره للشر ---والى ما لذلك؟ *​ 
*"ثامنا"*
*مستعد حوار ثنائى مع أنسان عاقل مسلم لاثبات نبوة نبى الاسلام فى الكتاب المقدس الكتاب المزور *

*"تاسعا"*
*أختم بهذا المقال الرائع يوجد فى الملفات المرفقة بقلم القمس عبد المسيح بسيط بعنوان *​هَلْ تَنَبّأَ الكِتَابُ المُقدّس​عَنْ نَبِيٍّ آَخَرٍ يَأتِي بَعْدَ المَسِيحِ؟​ 

*

بايبل333*​
​​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يوليو 2011)

*رائع أخى بايبل 333*​


----------



## بايبل333 (26 يوليو 2011)

*شكرا أخ سمعان عساهم يفيقوا من الجهل....*


----------



## MATTEW (27 يوليو 2011)

*موضوع رائع كانت كل هذه الافكار تأتيني دائما و اسئل لماذا يقول هذا اليس و اليس 

الموضوع مميز جدا و اتمني انه يجعل المسلم يفكر كثيرا فيعرف اين هي الحقيقه 

اشكرك مره اخري علي الموضوع عزيزي بايبل 

سلام المسيح معك
*


----------



## ملاك السماء (27 يوليو 2011)

*كلامك كله رائع لعلهم يفيقوا من غفلتهم ربنا يهديهم هو القادر على كل شئ ....*


----------



## بايبل333 (30 يوليو 2011)

*



			<H3 class=r>
		
أنقر للتوسيع...





الأعجاز العلمي في الكتاب (المقدس) ...! [الأرشيف] - حراس العقيدةhttp://www.******.org/vb/archive/index.php/t-23548.html

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> www.******.org/vb/archive/index.php/t-23548.html - نسخة مخبأة
> عدد الردود: 5 - 3كاتب (كتَّاب) - تاريخ آخر مشاركة: 15 أيار (مايو) 2010
> طبعا *الكتاب المقدس* فيه معجزات لأنه من عند الله تعالو شوفو المعجزات : *...* كلنا يعلم أن *الأرض والكواكب الأخرى* تدور وتسبح في الفضاء إلا أن *الكتاب المقدس* يقول : *...* ((He set *the earth on* its foundations; it can never be moved. )) المصدر : *....* يا اخى *الكتاب المقدس* كتاب *غير* صالح للاستعمال الآدمى *...*
> 
> *الحصول على مزيد من نتائج المناقشاتhttp://www.******.org/vb/archive/index.php/t-23548.html*


http://www.******.org/vb/archive/index.php/t-23548.htmlhttp://www.******.org/vb/archive/index.php/t-23548.html*فى قمة التناقض المسلمون لم هو هذا الكتاب هكذا فلم نثبتون أى نبوة عن نبيكم .؟*

</H3>


----------



## The light of JC (5 أغسطس 2011)

كتاب محرف اوكي ,, يعني بدهم كمان يحرفوا معانيه وتفاسيره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ميدو55 (6 أغسطس 2011)

*أخى الفاضل اسلوبك بحق محترم ومهذب وأنا أُقدر لك ذلك .*
*بداية نحن نعترف كما تقول بأن الكتاب المقدس محرف بدليل وجود تناقض فى بعض آيات بعض الأناجيل ومنها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر الاختلاف فى ميلاد السيد المسيح وباقى الاختلافات أنا أضعها بين يديك فى سلسلة أسئلة من مسلم أرجو منك الرد عليها هذا عن قولك أولاً وثانياً . *
*أما ثالثاً* : *فتقول بأن المفسرين لا يفقهون أبجديات الكتاب المقدس كيف هذا والعرب هم أهل اللغة العربية والفصاحة وأود أن أذكر لك أننا نؤمن بأن الله لا يريد عذاب أو هلاك البشر ( إن الله لطيف بعباده ) وحتى ولو كانوا غير مسلمين والقصص على هذا كثيرة لا يسعنا المجال لذكرها .*
رابعاً : *قولك* : *فلماذا أختص الكتاب المقدس عن السيد المسيح عن قيامتة وميلادة ومعجزاتة والخ.... *
*ذلك لأننا نؤمن بأنه محرف .*
*خامساً : لا يستشهد المسلم بكتب محرفه فقد أخذت من موضوعك جزءاً وتركت الباقى استشهدت بالكهان ولم تذكر الاستشهاد بكتب اليهود ولا النصارى التى لم تكن قد حُرفت فى ذلك الوقت ولكنى سأظل معك فى استشهادك بالكهان فقد كانت الكهانة يا أخى فى هذا الوقت هى مرجع العرب جميعهم حتى أن احدهم كان لا يخرج فى سفر قبل أن يذهب الى عراف وهو ما كان يعرف بضرب الأقداح أيام الجاهلية وقوله وأما الكهان من العرب فأتتهم به الشياطين من الجن فيما تسترق من السمع* 
*فقد كان الجن يسترقون السمع من السماء فيسمعون ما تكتبه الملائكة فأخبروا باقتراب موعد مجئ رسول الاسلام ولعلك على علم بقصة ( بحيرة الراهب ) الذى لقى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فى سفر ووجد بين كتفيه خاتم النبوة وعلم بهذا .فاستشهادك بجزء من النص لا يصح وهذا أكبر دليل على صدق قولنا بأن الكتاب المقدس الموجود الآن غير صحيح فلما لم تستشهد بهذا وأخذت من النص الشبهة التى لك ورددت ما عليك* 
*سادساً :* *يكفينا فى هذا قول الله عز وجل على لسان سيدنا عيسى بن مريم* (* ومبشراً برسول يأتى من بعدى اسمه أحمد* ) *ويكفينى استشهادك أنت على نفسك بذكرك واستشهادك بسيرة ابن هشام*  ( أما الأحبار من يهود والرهبان من النصارى ، فعما وجدوا في كتبهم من صفته وصفة زمانه وما كان من عهد أنبيائهم إليهم فيه ) ولا أجد لك رداً غير هذا منك على نفسك . 
*سابعاً :* جاء نبينا بجديد فقد جاء بأهم شئ وهو نفى عقيدة التثليث والايمان بالله الواحد ولم يجئ ب*تغيير لاقوال الله على مدى 10000 سنة وعلى مدار 40 نبي وعلى كل الكتب التي سبقت القران *
*لأن عقيدة الله واحدة وأنت تقول على مدار 40 نبياً فهل كل نبى من هؤلاء الأربعون جاء بشرع واحد ولم يغير عما سبقه فلو كلن ذلك كذلك فما فائدة ارسالهم اذاً ولكان من المفترض أن تطبق شريعة من قبلهم بدون نبى *
*ثامناً : أختم حديثى هذا الشيق معك بقصة جميلة وهى : *
*طلب أحد خلفاء الدولة العباسية باحضار قسيس ، وحاخام ، وشيخ اسلام وجمعهم عنده وقال لهم أريد من كل واحد منكم أن يثبت لى أنه على حق من غيره فقال حاخام اليهود فليتكلم القسيس أولاً فقال القسيس فليتكلم شيخ الاسلام أولاً فتكلم شيخ الاسلام قائلاً : *
*( لو كان اليهود والنصارى هم من سيدخلون الجنة فإننا حتماً داخلوها وان كنا نحن الذين سيدخلون الجنة فهم حتماً لن يدخلوها فتعجب الحاضرون وقال الخليفة كيف ؟ فقال شيخ الاسلام ان كانوا سيدخلون الجنة فنحن سندخلها لأننا نؤمن برسالة سيدنا موسى وعيسى وان كنا نحن الذين سندخلها فهم لند يدخلونها لأنهم لا يؤمنون برسالة سيدنا محمد ) * 
*اللهم أرنا الحق حقاً فنتبعه وأرنا الباطل باطلاً فنجتنبه*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (6 أغسطس 2011)

بايبل333 قال:


> *شكرا أخ سمعان عساهم يفيقوا من الجهل....*


*نفس دعوتنا لك عزيزى بايبل*
*آمين*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 أغسطس 2011)

إذن ، فقد إتفقنا على أن أحدنا فى نور ، والآخر فى ظلام

فإبحث بنفسك ، وإنظر إلى من نتبع نحن وإلى من تتبع أنت

إدرس بنفسك ولا تترك عقلك فى يد آخر ، ولا تلغيه


----------



## بايبل333 (8 أغسطس 2011)

*



أخى الفاضل اسلوبك بحق محترم ومهذب وأنا أُقدر لك ذلك .

أنقر للتوسيع...

شكر على ذلك وهذا ما اراة فيك




بداية نحن نعترف كما تقول بأن الكتاب المقدس محرف بدليل وجود تناقض فى بعض آيات بعض الأناجيل ومنها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر الاختلاف فى ميلاد السيد المسيح وباقى الاختلافات أنا أضعها بين يديك فى سلسلة أسئلة من مسلم أرجو منك الرد عليها هذا عن قولك أولاً وثانياً . 


أنقر للتوسيع...

 
شكرا على أعترافك بتحريف الكتاب المقدس ولكن هل لو وجد تناقض فى اية واية يعتبر من وجهة نظرك تحريف .؟
اذا كيف تبرر الناسخ والمنسوخ .؟





أما ثالثاً : فتقول بأن المفسرين لا يفقهون أبجديات الكتاب المقدس كيف هذا والعرب هم أهل اللغة العربية والفصاحة وأود أن أذكر لك أننا نؤمن بأن الله لا يريد عذاب أو هلاك البشر ( إن الله لطيف بعباده ) وحتى ولو كانوا غير مسلمين والقصص على هذا كثيرة لا يسعنا المجال لذكرها .

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
عزيزى لم تفهم سؤالى أقول مفسيرين الميسيحون وليس المسلمون.




			خامساً : لا يستشهد المسلم بكتب محرفه

أنقر للتوسيع...

اذا أكذب المواقع الآسلامية التى تضع ملايين المواضيع حول هذا الشىء النبوات 
فهل أصدقك واكذبهم .؟





خامساً : لا يستشهد المسلم بكتب محرفه فقد أخذت من موضوعك جزءاً وتركت الباقى استشهدت بالكهان ولم تذكر الاستشهاد بكتب اليهود ولا النصارى التى لم تكن قد حُرفت فى ذلك الوقت ولكنى سأظل معك فى استشهادك بالكهان فقد كانت الكهانة يا أخى فى هذا الوقت هى مرجع العرب جميعهم حتى أن احدهم كان لا يخرج فى سفر قبل أن يذهب الى عراف وهو ما كان يعرف بضرب الأقداح أيام الجاهلية وقوله وأما الكهان من العرب فأتتهم به الشياطين من الجن فيما تسترق من السمع


أنقر للتوسيع...

 
وهل كان مرجع للقرآن الكهان .؟
قلت أنة مرجع للعرب فهل فهمت أنة ليس مرجع للقرآن .؟
قلت أنة مرجع للعرب فلا أعتقد أنة مرجع للقرآن فباتت أجابتك مع الريح 





وأما الكهان من العرب فأتتهم به الشياطين من الجن فيما تسترق من السمع
فقد كان الجن يسترقون السمع من السماء فيسمعون ما تكتبه الملائكة فأخبروا باقتراب موعد مجئ رسول الاسلام ولعلك على علم بقصة ( بحيرة الراهب ) الذى لقى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فى سفر ووجد بين كتفيه خاتم النبوة وعلم بهذا .فاستشهادك بجزء من النص لا يصح وهذا أكبر دليل على صدق قولنا بأن الكتاب المقدس الموجود الآن غير صحيح فلما لم تستشهد بهذا وأخذت من النص الشبهة التى لك ورددت ما عليك 


أنقر للتوسيع...

 
وهل تقبل شهادة الشياطين فى وجهة نظرك .؟
نبى جاء لكى يحارب الشيطان ويحاول أن يتغلب علية فكيف يكون الشيطان هو الذى يؤكد نبؤتة ألم تجدوا دليل قوى على نبوة نبيكم الا نبوة الشياطين .؟
من قال شهادة الشياطين تقبل فى حق الآنبياء على نبوتهم .؟
الاتعلم ختم النبوة هذا كان مرض فى أيام الرسول .؟





سادساً : يكفينا فى هذا قول الله عز وجل على لسان سيدنا عيسى بن مريم ( ومبشراً برسول يأتى من بعدى اسمه أحمد ) ويكفينى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

يا عزيزى لا تجعل نفسك أضحوكة بين الناس على كلامك هذا فهل أى نبى أتى لك وقال لك أنة ذكرت نبوة عنى فى كتب أخرى فهل تقبلها .؟
يكفيك هذة النبوة فدعها لنفسك فهل عندما يذكر السيد المسيح نبوة عن نفسة فى العهد الجديد الا يجب اذهب للعهد القديم وأشوفها هل صحيحة أم خاطئة .؟
ولم بشر عيسى برسول بعدة وكانة يقول عيسى لم أعرف اوصل الرسالة صحيحة وأخطا الله فى ارسالى فاتى بمحمد .
هل تعتقد أن موسى ياتى بدين ومحمد وعيسى هما الثلاثة بنفس الدين .؟



			استشهادك أنت على نفسك بذكرك واستشهادك بسيرة ابن هشام ( أما الأحبار من يهود والرهبان من النصارى ، فعما وجدوا في كتبهم من صفته وصفة زمانه وما كان من عهد أنبيائهم إليهم فيه ) ولا أجد لك رداً غير هذا منك على نفسك . 

أنقر للتوسيع...

راجع ما قلت هل شهادة الكهان مقبولة فى حق نبى الآسلام مهما كانت .؟
ركز فى أجابة هذا السؤال جيدا 





سابعاً : جاء نبينا بجديد فقد جاء بأهم شئ وهو نفى عقيدة التثليث والايمان بالله الواحد ولم يجئ بتغيير لاقوال الله على مدى 10000 سنة وعلى مدار 40 نبي وعلى كل الكتب التي سبقت القران 
لأن عقيدة الله واحدة وأنت تقول على مدار 40 نبياً فهل كل نبى من هؤلاء الأربعون جاء بشرع واحد ولم يغير عما سبقه فلو كلن ذلك كذلك فما فائدة ارسالهم اذاً ولكان من المفترض أن تطبق شريعة من قبلهم بدون نبى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

هل أى نبى ياتى وينفى ما سبق يعتبر نبى حقيقى .؟
كيف تقول أنة لم ينفى شى على مدار 10000 الف سنة وتقول نفى الثالوث .؟
ارسال الله الانبياء كان لتعليم الناس عنة ومعرفة شخص الله وطبيعتة الالوهية لايوجد نبى نفى شىء عن نبى آخر لان سيكون هذا ذنب الله فهو أرسل شخص لكى يغير ماسبق قالوا عنة .
وهو أعتقاد خاطى فهل تقول أن عيسى نفى ما قالة موسى ,.؟
اهو لا يعلم الله بذلك .؟
اخطات فى حق الله .





ثامناً : أختم حديثى هذا الشيق معك بقصة جميلة وهى : 
طلب أحد خلفاء الدولة العباسية باحضار قسيس ، وحاخام ، وشيخ اسلام وجمعهم عنده وقال لهم أريد من كل واحد منكم أن يثبت لى أنه على حق من غيره فقال حاخام اليهود فليتكلم القسيس أولاً فقال القسيس فليتكلم شيخ الاسلام أولاً فتكلم شيخ الاسلام قائلاً : 
( لو كان اليهود والنصارى هم من سيدخلون الجنة فإننا حتماً داخلوها وان كنا نحن الذين سيدخلون الجنة فهم حتماً لن يدخلوها فتعجب الحاضرون وقال الخليفة كيف ؟ فقال شيخ الاسلام ان كانوا سيدخلون الجنة فنحن سندخلها لأننا نؤمن برسالة سيدنا موسى وعيسى وان كنا نحن الذين سندخلها فهم لند يدخلونها لأنهم لا يؤمنون برسالة سيدنا محمد ) 
اللهم أرنا الحق حقاً فنتبعه وأرنا الباطل باطلاً فنجتنبه

أنقر للتوسيع...

فهل لو أتى نبى وقال لك اومن بعيسى ومحمد وموسى فسيكون يدخل الجنة .؟
الايمكننا نمتحن روحة وتعاليمة هل صالحة ام فاسدة هذا لايعتبر شرط أساسى على نبوة وصدق نبيكم بل هو ضعف مع أحترامى لك 

لدى مفجاة جميلة لك ورائعة "ادخل على جوجول وأكتب "مناظرة بين ثلاثلا فقهاء مسلمين وبين راهب سمعاتى أسمع الحوار هذا سترى ضعف كلام الفقهاء 

سلام
*


----------



## بايبل333 (22 أغسطس 2011)

*الى المسلمين الذين يزعزوا أنفسهم بالافحام والرد على الموضوع للاسف ردودكم كانت خاطئة غير صائبة ولم لا تاتوا الى هنا وتردوا علىِ.؟*
*أبتصويركم للموضوع وسبى هو الافحام من وجهة نظركم .؟*
*لقد أحترمت الاخ الذى رد فهل اى انسان وضع مشاركة فكانت مشاركتة هى أجابة صحيحة .؟*
*الى أين سوف تذهبون بتصويركم وسبكم علىِِ ِ .؟*
*لم أجد رد شافى وافى من حضراتكم نهائى *

*سلام*


----------



## عماد الدين (23 أغسطس 2011)

حبيبي بايبل 333 كيف حالك ان شاء الله تمام 
نعم نحن نقول ونعترف ومتاكدون بأن الكتاب المقدس محرف تريد ادلة أو لا ؟؟ 
ومن قال اننا نستشهد بالكتاب المقدس نحن حدثنا الله عز وجل في القران بأن الكتاب المقدس حرف ونحن بهادا مؤمنون ويكون لنا حديث في هادا الموضوع بادن الله  شكرا


----------



## عماد الدين (23 أغسطس 2011)

بايبل333 قال:


> *الى المسلمين الذين يزعزوا أنفسهم بالافحام والرد على الموضوع للاسف ردودكم كانت خاطئة غير صائبة ولم لا تاتوا الى هنا وتردوا علىِ.؟*
> *أبتصويركم للموضوع وسبى هو الافحام من وجهة نظركم .؟*
> *لقد أحترمت الاخ الذى رد فهل اى انسان وضع مشاركة فكانت مشاركتة هى أجابة صحيحة .؟*
> *الى أين سوف تذهبون بتصويركم وسبكم علىِِ ِ .؟*
> ...



أنا هنا حبيبي ومن سبك وشتمك ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محب المؤمنين1 (23 أغسطس 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> إذن ، فقد إتفقنا على أن أحدنا فى نور ، والآخر فى ظلام
> 
> فإبحث بنفسك ، وإنظر إلى من نتبع نحن وإلى من تتبع أنت
> 
> إدرس بنفسك ولا تترك عقلك فى يد آخر ، ولا تلغيه




انا اعبد الله وحده لا سريك له وآمنت بجمييييييييييييييييييييييييع انبيائه ,, فهل هذا خطأ ؟؟؟؟


----------



## محب المؤمنين1 (23 أغسطس 2011)

اولاً _ كثرة الكلام والكتابة الكثيرة ليست دليل 
ثانياً 
اخي عنوان الموضوع اصلاً خطأ لأنك تتحدث عن النبي محمد وكأن ليس له معجزة غير ان اسمه موجود في الكتب السماوية السابقة 
ونسييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت 
1 - ان النبي محمد كان له معجزات في عصره
س/ كيف تصدق وانت لم ترى هذه المعجزات ؟؟؟
ج   /  هل شرط ان ارى المعجزة بعيني حتى اصدقها ؟؟ اجبني واحذر عند الاجابة لأنها مسألة عقيدة   
2 _ ان النبي محمد واعجازات قرانه العلمية التي ((((تنكرها)))) موجودة الى اليوم 
ولأنك انسان تحب القراءة وابطال نبوة محمد اوصيك بكتابة (( الاعجاز العلمي ) في ويكبيديا وتقرأ ومن المعلوم ان ويكبيديا ليست اسلامية بل انها عالمية


----------



## عماد الدين (23 أغسطس 2011)

تم نزع ما وضعت من اجوبة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لمادا الا توجد لديكم اجابة عليها ؟؟؟؟ اين الرد يابايبل333 هل هادا عدل ؟


----------



## بايبل333 (23 أغسطس 2011)

*



نعم نحن نقول ونعترف ومتاكدون بأن الكتاب المقدس محرف تريد ادلة أو لا ؟؟ 


أنقر للتوسيع...

نعم اريد الادلة فى موضوع منفصل فى قسم الاسئلة والاجوبة وسترى الردود الاكاديمية العلمية للرد على الشوزفرينا هذة "

ثانيا :اذا لا تاتى وتبحث فى الكتاب المقدس عن أى نبوة لنبيك واذهب للمواقع الاسلامية وقل لهم احذفوا هذة الاشياء المحرفة لا نحتاج ادلة على نبوة نبينا من كتاب محرف .*


----------



## شاعر عربي (24 أغسطس 2011)

المسلمون لا يجحدون بكتب الله

و بالتالي لا ينكرون الإنجيل

فهو كلام الله و هو كتابه السماوي الذي أنزل قبل القرآن

لكن الفكرة التي نطرحها

هي أن كتابكم الحالي ليس هو ذات الإنجيل

فالإنجيل نزه الله و سبحه عن صفات البشر

و لم يجعله أبا ولا زوجا

لكن كتابكم الحالي ,, يتحدذ عن الله و كأنه رجل عاش كأي آدمي

و تزوج و أنجب ولد

المهم

نحن لا ننكر الإنجيل ,,, بل نحن ننكر التحريف في الإنجيل

و أسأل الله لي ولكم الهداية


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 أغسطس 2011)

*


شاعر عربي قال:



			المسلمون لا يجحدون بكتب الله

و بالتالي لا ينكرون الإنجيل

فهو كلام الله و هو كتابه السماوي الذي أنزل قبل القرآن

لكن الفكرة التي نطرحها

هي أن كتابكم الحالي ليس هو ذات الإنجيل

فالإنجيل نزه الله و سبحه عن صفات البشر

و لم يجعله أبا ولا زوجا

لكن كتابكم الحالي ,, يتحدذ عن الله و كأنه رجل عاش كأي آدمي

و تزوج و أنجب ولد

المهم

نحن لا ننكر الإنجيل ,,, بل نحن ننكر التحريف في الإنجيل

و أسأل الله لي ولكم الهداية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

طيب القرآن كذب عليك وقال ا الله تزوج وانجب ... احنا مالنا ...تلصق التهمه الباطله من الهك الجاهل فينا ليه؟
*


----------



## شاعر عربي (24 أغسطس 2011)

أخي سمعان

ردك على مشاركتي الأخرى كان أرقى و أروع

على العموم

في ردك السابق علي

لاحظت كم أنت متمكن و واثق من معلوماتك

لكن هنا خاب ظني كثيرا

حيث قلت بأن قرآني قال لي بأن الله تزوج و أنجب

و هذا غير صحيح

بل قال الله في محكم كتابه الكريم :

قل هو الله أحد * الله الصمد * لم يلد و لم يولد * و لم يكن له كفؤا أحد

صدق الله العظيم ربي و ربك

المعلومة الأخرى التي أخطأت يا سيدي في تقديرها

فقد ساقتها كلماتك في تناقض عجيب

حيث قلت في ردك : إله الجاهل

فكيف يا أخي ترى  بأن من يكون في مرتبة الآله جاهلاً .

أرجو أن تراجع معلوماتك جيدا

و أزيدك رشدا لها بقوله تعالى :

 قل لو كان البحر مدادا لكلمات ربي لنفد البحر قبل أن تنفد كلمات ربي

صدق الله العظيم ربي و ربك


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 أغسطس 2011)

*قرآنك أخبر بمعلومات عنا نحن لانؤمن بها ولاتمت لنا بصبه على الإطلاق
فهو من قال ايا عيسى قلت اتخذونى وأمى إلهين من دون الله
فهو هنا يظهر ان الثالوث الذى يؤمن به المسيحيين هو
الله - عيسى - أمه
وهذا لدينا هو الكفر بعينه فنحن نؤمن بإله واحد فقط هو الله الذى تجسد فى المسيح .
فالمسيح هو الله المتجسد وليس ناتجا عن تزاوج بين إله وصاحبه كما يحاول ان يرمينا القرآن.
*


----------



## بايبل333 (24 أغسطس 2011)

*



لكن كتابكم الحالي ,, يتحدذ عن الله و كأنه رجل عاش كأي آدمي

و تزوج و أنجب ولد


أنقر للتوسيع...

**وماذا تريد منى رد .؟*
*ابجهلك فى الكتاب المقدس تقول ذلك .؟*
*كلامك يفوق الجهل *

*



بل نحن ننكر التحريف في الإنجيل


أنقر للتوسيع...

**اذا كنت لا تعرف اساسا ما هو الانجيل فكيف تفرق بين الانجيل والكتاب المقدس .؟*
*الكتاب المقدس هو موضوعنا ولا يختص موضوعنا على الانجيل فقط *


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (25 أغسطس 2011)

ميدو55 قال:


> *اللهم أرنا الحق حقاً فنتبعه وأرنا الباطل باطلاً فنجتنبه*


 بناء على كلامك ... إذا" لماذا لم تتبع المسيحية و تتجنب الإسلام ؟
أنا أعلم لماذا ... لأن إلهك إله الإسلام لم يبين لك ذلك ,,, 
وكيف بمقدوره أن يبين لك ذلك و هو غير موجود .. 
أي لا وجود لإله الإسلام في الواقع ... و إنما هو مجرد حبر على ورق القرآن ..
سلام المسيح.​


----------



## ahmed almasry (25 أغسطس 2011)

يا اخى انت تتكلم بلا اقتناع ونحن كذالك  انت تقول ان اله الاسلام لم يكن موجود وحن نقول اننا لم يثبت لدينا ان المسيح قتل او صلب اساسا وبعث بعدثلاث ايام من قتله 

انت لا تعترف بالقران ونحن لا نعترف بالانجيل الموجود حاليا بين ايديكم فلماذا نتبع المسيحية كما تقول 

ملحوظة كنت قد صححت ايه للاخ سمعان الاخميمى كان قد كتبها خطأوفسرها خطأوهى عكس ما يقول ولكن تصحيحها هو 
*

 وَإِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ أَأَنْتَ قُلْتَ لِلنَّاسِ اتَّخِذُونِي وَأُمِّيَ إِلَهَيْنِ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ قَالَ سُبْحَانَكَ مَا يَكُونُ لِي أَنْ أَقُولَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِحَقٍّ إِنْ كُنْتُ قُلْتُهُ فَقَدْ عَلِمْتَهُ تَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِي وَلا أَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِكَ إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ عَلامُ الْغُيُوبِ المائدة(116) *


----------



## بايبل333 (25 أغسطس 2011)

أخ احمد لا داعى للكلام هذا تكلم فى لبٌ الموضوع خذ نقطة نقطة وجاوب عنها


----------



## ahmed almasry (25 أغسطس 2011)

*انا لم اتطرق للموضوع بأكمله انا نظرت الى اخر تعليق لك وهو ان اله الاسلام غير موجود فحبيت ارد على هذه فقط دون الباقى  اما على باقى التعليق فهى تصحيح لاية كريمة كتبها اخ فاضل خطأ وفسرها خطأوعندما كتبت تصحيحها انا لم اجده فكررته فقط                              شكرا......*


----------



## بايبل333 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*للرفع*


----------



## عماد الدين (4 أكتوبر 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *قرآنك أخبر بمعلومات عنا نحن لانؤمن بها ولاتمت لنا بصبه على الإطلاق
> فهو من قال ايا عيسى قلت اتخذونى وأمى إلهين من دون الله
> فهو هنا يظهر ان الثالوث الذى يؤمن به المسيحيين هو
> الله - عيسى - أمه
> ...


انت تناقض ماخبروني عنه في الثالوث وهناك من المسيحين من يدعوا يالسيدة مريم ؟؟ ويدعوها لتخلصه لا تنكر هادا علينا ونحن نشاهد دلك في كل الدول المسيحية 
ادا ربك المسيح خرج من بطن مريم صح ؟؟ ادا من انجبه سؤال بسيط ؟؟
وهل لرب السماوات والأرض ان يتجسد في انسان وانت تعرف ماهو الانسان لكي يرسل كلامه لمخلوقاته ؟؟ 
وهل الرب خالق السماوات والأرض ان يترك نفسه يعدب ويصلب من اجل بشر خلقهم هو ويستطيع ان يفنيهم في ثانية 
كلامك غير منطقي


----------



## Desperado_3d (4 أكتوبر 2011)

سلام المسيح


> انت تناقض ماخبروني عنه في الثالوث وهناك من المسيحين من يدعوا يالسيدة  مريم ؟؟ ويدعوها لتخلصه لا تنكر هادا علينا ونحن نشاهد دلك في كل الدول  المسيحية


من الطبيعي أن نطلب من القديسة مريم العذراء أن تتشفع لنا, أما إذا كنت تدّعي أنها أحد الأقانيم فهذا ليس موجود في الكتاب المقدس.



> ادا ربك المسيح خرج من بطن مريم صح ؟؟ ادا من انجبه سؤال بسيط ؟؟


ممممم هو سؤال بسيط طبعاً, القديسة مريم هي أمه. أين تريد أن تصل في سؤالك؟؟



> وهل لرب السماوات والأرض ان يتجسد في انسان وانت تعرف ماهو الانسان لكي يرسل كلامه لمخلوقاته ؟؟
> وهل الرب خالق السماوات والأرض ان يترك نفسه يعدب ويصلب من اجل بشر خلقهم هو ويستطيع ان يفنيهم في ثانية
> كلامك غير منطقي


كلامك أنت هو الغير منطقي
و من أنت لكي تملي على رب الكون ما يجب أن يفعله و ما لا يجب. عجبي على هذه العقول, لا تفهم لحد الآن لماذا تجسد الله. لقد أعماكما الحقد و الكراهية التي أخذتموهما من الإسلام.
قبل أن تتكلم بهكذا كلام, ادرس أولاً و إقرأ حتى تعرف المسيح, فعندها ستتحرر من قيود إبليس... ألستم أمة إقرأ؟؟ إذاً إقرأ!
سلام المسيح الذي يفوق كل وصف يكون معك دائماً. و اعذرني على النبرة الحادة بكلامي لأني لا أقصد العدائية.


----------



## عماد الدين (5 أكتوبر 2011)

Desperado_3d قال:


> سلام المسيح
> من الطبيعي أن نطلب من القديسة مريم العذراء أن تتشفع لنا, أما إذا كنت تدّعي أنها أحد الأقانيم فهذا ليس موجود في الكتاب المقدس.
> 
> ممممم هو سؤال بسيط طبعاً, القديسة مريم هي أمه. أين تريد أن تصل في سؤالك؟؟
> ...


سلام المسيح ؟؟؟ من اخبرك بهادا السلام ارجوا ان ترشدني لمن اخبرك به 
ثانيا وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ثالثا تشفع لك السيدة مريم ؟؟ لالا ياحبيبي انت هنا تغير الكلمة دعوة الى طلب الشفاعة ليس مثل بعض والمسيحيون عندما يقع بعضهم في مشكلة يطلب السيدة مريم بالمساعدة ؟؟ اليست رب في هاته الحالة ؟؟ 
رابعا السؤال البسيط لم تجب عليه انا اعرف من هي امه لاكن ابوه ؟؟ لاعرف من هو ابوه ؟؟
انا لا املي على رب السماوات والارض مايفعله ولاكن عقيدتي تقول ان الله على كل شيئ قدير ولا ينزل بمنزلته العظمى ليترك بشر يزن 50 كلغ يعدبه ويهينه تباركة ربي وتعالية عما يصفون


----------



## AYIOC (5 أكتوبر 2011)

استاذ عماد الدين:
بعد الاحترام و التقدير, إسمحلي ارد علي قدر معرفتي الضئيله علي اسئلتك, أولا المسيح هو من اخبرنا عن سلامه :
(يو 14 : 27) «سَلاَمًا أَتْرُكُ لَكُمْ. سَلاَمِي أُعْطِيكُمْ. لَيْسَ كَمَا يُعْطِي الْعَالَمُ أُعْطِيكُمْ أَنَا. لاَ تَضْطَرِبْ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَلاَ تَرْهَبْ. 
هل تعترض على الشفاعه !!!
إقرأ معي ما فعله أجدادك وقت القحط :
 أن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه : كان إذا قحطوا استسقى بالعباس بن عبد المطلب . فقال : اللهم إنا كنا نتوسل إليك بنبينا فتسقينا ، وإنا نتوسل إليك بعم نبينا فاسقنا ، قال فيسقون .  الراوي:          أنس بن مالك      المحدث:           البخاري           -   المصدر:  صحيح البخاري   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  1010
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  [صحيح]
أليست العذراء -حتي في عقيدتك- أعظم من عبد المطلب !!!
على كل حال, لا يوجد مسيحي يعبد العذراء و لست أدري من الذي كان يُخاطبه القرآن غير المريميين الهراطقة.
و حينما نقول أن العذراء مريم ولدت الرب يسوع لا يعني أنها مصدر اللاهوت بل يعني أن في بطنها إتحد اللاهوت بالجسد و ولد منها الناسوت المُتحد باللاهوت.
أرجو أن يكون الجواب شافياً, الرب يعينك.


----------



## jesus_son012 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بيهوة

الناس مصممة ان احنا بنعبد مريم العذراء وده مش موجود عندنا
ده جهل واضح وصريح من اله الاسلام ورسوله بالمسيحية
اقرأ هذا الموضوع




عبادة مريم والسلفى الجاهل


----------



## Desperado_3d (6 أكتوبر 2011)

سلام المسيح


> سلام المسيح ؟؟؟ من اخبرك بهادا السلام ارجوا ان ترشدني لمن اخبرك به


أرجو أنك قرأت مشاركة الأخ المبارك AYIOC حتى تعرف من أخبرنا به:
(يو 14 : 27) «سَلاَمًا أَتْرُكُ لَكُمْ. سَلاَمِي أُعْطِيكُمْ. لَيْسَ كَمَا يُعْطِي الْعَالَمُ أُعْطِيكُمْ أَنَا. لاَ تَضْطَرِبْ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَلاَ تَرْهَبْ. 
ثانيا وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 


> ثالثا تشفع لك السيدة مريم ؟؟ لالا ياحبيبي انت هنا تغير الكلمة دعوة الى  طلب الشفاعة ليس مثل بعض والمسيحيون عندما يقع بعضهم في مشكلة يطلب السيدة  مريم بالمساعدة ؟؟ اليست رب في هاته الحالة ؟؟


عندما نطلب مساعدة السيدة العذراء أم النور, فإننا نطلب أن تتشفع لنا عند الله يهوه القدير. لا تحاول أن تسقط فكرك الإسلامي على المسيحية, أنتم من ألّهتموها و ليس نحن.



> رابعا السؤال البسيط لم تجب عليه انا اعرف من هي امه لاكن ابوه ؟؟ لاعرف من هو ابوه ؟؟


لا تعرف من هو أبوه؟؟ طيب يا عزيزي ... المسيح ليس له أب بشري لأنه ولد من القديسة مريم عندما حبلت من الروح القدس. أما يوسف فهو كأبوه من حيث الجسد.



> انا لا املي على رب السماوات والارض مايفعله ولاكن عقيدتي تقول ان الله على  كل شيئ قدير ولا ينزل بمنزلته العظمى ليترك بشر يزن 50 كلغ يعدبه ويهينه  تباركة ربي وتعالية عما يصفون


و ما دخل عقيدتك هنا؟؟؟!! عقيدتك تخليها لنفسك.
سلام المسيح الذي يفوق كل وصف يكون معك دائماً و ينوّر عقلك.


----------



## بايبل333 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

> ادا ربك المسيح خرج من بطن مريم صح ؟؟ ادا من انجبه سؤال بسيط ؟؟





> وهل لرب السماوات والأرض ان يتجسد في انسان وانت تعرف ماهو الانسان لكي يرسل كلامه لمخلوقاته ؟؟
> وهل الرب خالق السماوات والأرض ان يترك نفسه يعدب ويصلب من اجل بشر خلقهم هو ويستطيع ان يفنيهم في ثانية
> كلامك غير منطقي


*المشكلة يا أخ عماد الدين أن من يعترض من أجل الاعتراض فتكون مشكلة لا حل لها عدم فهمك لروح الكتاب المقدس وجوهر الله فليس باسهولة تصل لك المعلومة كاملة *
*يا أسفى من أن أنك تركت المسيح أنة الة وهل الله يستحيل علية شى الله .؟*


*يٌغلق لمحاولة التشتيت*


----------

